# EMBALSES.NET > General >  Nivelar los embalses ¿ciencia ficción o necesidad?

## No Registrado

Pese a que no soy conocedor de la ingenieria necesaria, ni costes, ni viabilidad... y suponiendo que son más las barreras políticas que las técnicas, siempre me ha rondado por la cabeza un pensamiento para debate...

La gente dice que no es bueno sacar agua de una zona para llevarla a otra porque se desestabilizaría el ecosistema... pero todos hemos visto inundaciones en zonas que dias antes habían puesto el grito en el cielo porque se quería ver la opción de construir un trasvase desde su zona.

Yo creo que si se interconectasen las cuencas y se hicieran los trasvases de agua cuando fuere necesidad, tendriamos grandes beneficios para todos.

Por ejemplo, se podría mandar agua a un pantano con gran capacidad como buendía ante una crecida peligrosa en otra zona... así veriamos llena esa reserva y habría menos daños en la zona afectada.

Ya no entremos en hablar de Holanda como un pais que se sumerge en grandes reservas de agua dulce como posibilidad de abastecer zonas con carencias de agua. Quizás si se recondujesen esos recursos con los que luchan con sus sistemas de canales... pero eso ya si que sería un reto.

Sirvan estos renglones de pataleta compartida por la escasez de agua en uno de los mayores pantanos de España... que no creo que podamos ver lleno para beneficio de todos.

----------


## Xuquer

Para mi es una utopía  :Frown:    aunque sea bonita de soñar pero utopía al fin y al cabo.

Tendrían que confluir bastantes factores en mi opinión.

1º) viabilidad económica y técnica, muy elevado coste.
2º) voluntad politica desde las cuencas excedentarias.
3º) Que los politicos dejaran de engañar al ciudadano y dejasen hablar a lo técnicos.

Salu2 :Wink: 
PS.: No te importe registrarte, es gratis y podrás participar mejor (identificado con un NIK) en los debates.

----------


## Utopico iluso

Ciertamente es un utopía... aunque el primer punto... el de complejidad y coste... pues yo creo que es el que menos debiera importar... sobre todo teniendo en cuenta el gran beneficio.

Si en Holanda construyeron un sistema de canales que mantiene el pais a "flote" por debajo del nivel del mar, han construido un tunel por debajo del mar que une Francia y Gran Bretaña, se construyo la presa de las tres gargantas en china (sin entrar en las cuestiones que pudieron rodear a esta última que menciono)... digamos que las obras de ingenieria son costosas... pero creo que el mayor problema sería político.

Y es que es más difícil poner en marcha una compleja obra de ingeniería con muchos problemas políticos y ningún interés personal, que haber estado dando licencias de dudosa legalidad para sobreconstruir cualquier terreno (protegido o no) con presuntos beneficios personales de por medio.

Quien sabe, lo mismo alguno de los dirigentes de este pais tiene un arrebato de hacer algo por el bien del ecosistema y de todos a quienes representa y toma alguna decisión "impopular" para poner en marcha algo similar.

Mientras tanto, este texto seguirá siendo una "rabieta" sin más. Y esta web seguirá tratando un tema de mayor importancia que los programas del corazón, aunque se le preste un % mucho menor de atención por la mayoría.

Gracias por la bienvenida... me registraré más adelante que ahora no tengo mucho tiempo que emplear.

----------


## No Registrado

Interconectar las cuencas es la solución técnica para que toda España tenga el agua que necesita. Esto es técnicamente posible y de hecho durante el tiempo que Borrell estuvo al frente del Ministerio entonces de Obras públicas se presentó un proyecto que conectaba ni más ni menos que  las cuencas de toda España. Económicamente también es posible y más lo hubiera sido sido si no se hubieran perdido los fondos FEDER ya aprobados por la UE que financiaban el Plan Hidrológico nacional que presentó como Ministra de Fomento Elvira Rodríguez y que fue anulado al llegar Zapatero al poder, dejando el propio Aragón sin regar y a Barcelona amenazada de restricciones en los periodos de sequía. 
Es inexplicable lo del Plan Hidrológico, que podría haberse reconsiderado, modificado, etc, pero se anuló radicalmente, respondiendo a intereses meramente políticos insuficientemente explicados. Arteramente se movilizó a la población aragonesa, al grito de "el Ebro es nuestro", en contra del Plan, cuando fueron los primeros perjudicados por la suspensión.....La oposición, ante la contundente movilización aragonesa,  careció absurdamente de capacidad de respuesta, por razones meramente electorales,  y el Plan se anuló sin alternativa alguna y sin explicación de ningún tipo a los españoles. 

Hay que darse cuenta de todo lo que ha frenado semejante decisión. No sólo se trata de las consecuencias de no tener los embalses necesarios para la agricultura y el abastecimiento de las poblaciones, si no también de la energía eléctrica que se ha dejado de producir y del empleo y del desarrollo económico de zonas enteras de Aragón (entre las más atrasadas de España), generados por la propia construcción y mantenimiento posterior de las obras de infraestructura.

El problema es político y muy grave. Se trata de gestionar las reservas hídricas de forma transparente y racional en beneficio del medio ambiente (también del medio ambiente, porque la desertización hay que frenarla y sólo hay una forma: reforestar) y de la economía de toda España, al tiempo que la ordenación del territorio y la planificación de las actividades agrícolas, industriales y de servicios deben respetar de forma coherente las disponibilidades hídricas. No se trata de fomentar una "cultura del consumo responsable del agua", eso es palabrería sin  apenas contenido: hay que planificar y ejecutar las planificaciones, hay que administrar y gestionar de verdad y dejarse de anuncios en la televisión, que están bien si se trata de decirle a la población que no gaste agua cuando los pantanos están secos, pero que no pueden sustituir  la verdadera gestión de los recursos. Y esta gestión es muy difícil en esta España caciquil e insolidaria, donde simplemente la "autonomía municipal" ha destrozado nuestras costas para hacer ricos a unos cuantos sinvergüenzas.......

Si los ciudadanos pensáramos en lo que tenemos que pensar y aprovecháramos internet para dejar en ridículo diario a nuestros políticos y empresarios, que se lo merecen, eso y mucho más............... Tenemos que darnos cuenta de lo que nos jugamos y exigir y exigir de verdad porque las cosas sí pueden mejorarse.

----------


## Xuquer

> . Y esta gestión es muy difícil en esta España caciquil e insolidaria, donde simplemente la "autonomía municipal" ha destrozado nuestras costas para hacer ricos a unos cuantos sinvergüenzas.......
> 
> Si los ciudadanos pensáramos en lo que tenemos que pensar y aprovecháramos internet para dejar en ridículo diario a nuestros políticos y empresarios, que se lo merecen, eso y mucho más............... Tenemos que darnos cuenta de lo que nos jugamos y exigir y exigir de verdad porque las cosas sí pueden mejorarse.



Entresaco esto nada mas ,  :Stick Out Tongue:  :Stick Out Tongue:   (como no hay emoticono de aplausos)

Que gran verdad es lo que dices y que gran mentira es la politica  :Mad:  :Mad: 


salu2  :Wink:

----------


## Aticus

Hola, acabo de registrarme, y ésta es mi primera respuesta al foro. Así que antes de nada un saludo a todos.
Me ha llamado la atención la propuesta de nivelar los embalses y quizá más aún calificarla de utopía. También me ha parecido entender que la complejidad de la obra no es un obstáculo y que es solo el rifirrafe político lo que impide que se comuniquen las cuencas. 
En mi opinión la magnitud de la obra no es desdeñable y creo que se está subestimando, el Tajo-Segura consumió 13 años. Y por otra parte, y me vais a permitir que sea provocador, se sobreestima la necesidad de agua en determinadas zonas donde lo que se consigue en muchas ocasiones es una abundante cosecha de productos que no saben a nada en vez de producciones más modestas y acordes con el entorno.
En mi opinión la utopía consiste en no necesitar esos trasvases, en que las economías de las regiones estén adaptadas en la medida de lo posible a los recursos locales.
Comentábais algo sobre la corrupción política. Creo que efectivamente vivimos una de las épocas más insultantes y con menor sentido del bien común. Por ello mismo los trasvases y cualquier otro artificio similar que cree dependencias entre diferentes administraciones desemboca inevitablemente en arma para el chantaje político y deja en segundo plano la utilidad de la obra.
En resumen, no estoy en absoluto de acuerdo en el concepto general que se barajaba sobre conectar las cuencas ni creo que ello signifique progreso. Sí apoyaría obras locales de mejora de la eficiencia, incluyendo trasvases modestos donde mande el sentido común y siempre que el objetivo no sea facilitar el consumo abusivo y facilón del agua. 

Saludos 
Aticus

----------


## Xuquer

Bienvenido Aticus, respetables tus opiniones... aunque discutibles como todas. acomodate que al fondo hay sitio  :Big Grin: 

salu2  :Wink:

----------


## Luján

Es cierto que la interconexión de cuencas es algo utópico, pero quizás es necesario, y si no tanto, quizás si conveniente.
 Digo lo anterior por una sencilla deducción. Hay cuencas que son claramente excedentes, basta con mirar los datos de sus embalses tanto en invierno como en verano. Todo el agua que ahora mismo se está perdiendo al mar a causa de que en sus cuencas es imposible retenerla, podría ser trasvasada a embalses que tienen niveles muy bajos durante todo el año.

En estos "super-embalses" de gran capacidad que jamás han alcanzado niveles altos de llenado podría acumularse mucho volumen, reservándose para sus uso en aquellos sitios donde haga falta, o devolverla en verano a la cuenca de donde provino en invierno.

Considero que es necesaria una gestión nacional del agua, evitando así competiciones entre comunidades por un bien que no siendo tan escaso como parece (o nos quieren hacer entender) sí que es desperdiciado cuando podría ser reconducido a otros reservorios.

Está claro que el gasto económico de la construcción de las infraestructuras y el del mantenimineto, así como el gasto energético de la elevación de las aguas a causa de la topografía es importante, pero quizás asumible si se hacen bien las cuentas. Con todo esto sería posible evitar circunstancias de inundaciones invernales y sequías estivales.

----------


## Juandi

La interconexión de todas las cuencas sería, a mi parecer, una herramienta útil para la España que se nos presenta, en la que las lluvias serán más escasas y torrenciales.
Quizás, desde un punto de vista económico, no sea posible interconectar todas las cuencas, pero si conectar las de mayores aportaciones con las de mayor deficit. Aunque no solo bastaría con eso.

1) No por realizar el trasvase se puede libremente gastar más agua, sino que las actividades a desarrollar han de seguir siendo, en esencia, las mismas, es decir,  Nada de campos de golf, grandes zonas de regadío, etc.  hay que llevar a cabo una *buena gestión de los recursos hídricos* para que esto funcionase.
2) Partiendo del punto anterior, viendo la tendencia política actual de España está interconexión carece de futuro, pues su gestión dificilmente podría llevarse a cabo.
Solo hace falta darse cuenta de la situación que se vive en Andalucía, que gestiona su parte de la cuenca del Guadalquivir, sin que se haya estinguido la cuenca hidrografica del Guadalquivir, al existir parte de esta cuenca fuera de Andalucía.
Así la gestión que antes llevaba un organismo ahora lo llevan dos, y es más, podría fácilmente darse  el caso en que ambos organimos fuesen gestionados por partidos políticos distinto signo, empleando el agua como elemento de confrontación.
Esto me resulta realmente triste. Un país que ha sido pionero en el ambito de la gestión hidraúlica creando las cuencas hidrográficas ahora las destruye y pierde poco a poco una formidable herramienta de gestión.

----------


## Salut

Pues... si a mi me preguntan, el mensaje inicial me parece del todo demagógico. Por dos aspectos:

a) ¿Desde cuándo se puede trasvasar una gran riada? La única forma de controlar esas ingentes cantidades de agua es con grandes embalses, que todos sabemos tienen una contestación social inmensa (y con razón). Además, desde el mismo momento en que se embalsa, puede y debe ser utilizada localmente.

b) ¿Es que nos olvidamos que las riadas tienen una función ecológica importante? Renuevan los suelos, llevan sedimentos hasta los deltas, etc. etc. Si causan daños humanos es porque ciertos energúmenos han permitido edificar incluso dentro de los cauces de los ríos.


Creo que a veces nos olvidamos que ninguna de las principales cuencas hidrográficas tiene problemas para abastecimiento urbano... que los supuestos "déficits hídricos" son única y exclusivamente para riego o -aún peor- para usos recreativos.

¿Valen un puñado de tomates de invernadero la millonada que cuesta hacer un trasvase como el del Ebro? A cualquier agricultor le exiges pagar lo que cuesta trasvasar un m3 de agua de un punto a otro y te enviará a hacer puñetas.

Claro que al agricultor se le engaña (también con las desalinizadoras) haciendo promedios y malabarismos políticos, en vez de cobrar el agua a su coste marginal (alucinariais lo elevado que llega a ser, por culpa de la mala gestión y las obras innecesarias).


El gran problema es que hasta muy recientemente las confederaciones hidrográficas han estado capitaneadas por una casta privilegiada de altos funcionarios, casi todos ellos ingenieros de canales con obvios intereses corporativos en las grandes megaobras.

Llama muchísimo la atención la escasez de ambientólogos y economistas en las confederaciones hidrográficas. Y así nos va.


PD: Resido en la cuenca del Segura. La que se supone es la gran deficitaria, la que necesita trasvases urgentemente. Y lo que sucede aquí no tiene otro nombre sino el de MAFIA. Durante el proceso de planificación hidrológica no hacen más que tapar agujeros con trampas estadísticas chapuceras, para intentar quedar bien con todo el mundo... y sobre todo no cambiar el status quo de los grandes barones del agua (SCRATS). Y siempre en perjuicio del pequeño agricultor.

----------


## Luján

> Pues... si a mi me preguntan, el mensaje inicial me parece del todo demagógico. Por dos aspectos:
> 
> a) ¿Desde cuándo se puede trasvasar una gran riada? La única forma de controlar esas ingentes cantidades de agua es con grandes embalses, que todos sabemos tienen una contestación social inmensa (y con razón). Además, desde el mismo momento en que se embalsa, puede y debe ser utilizada localmente.


Es cierto que la forma de controlar las riadas es con embalses grandes, pero si estos embalses están al 100% (un ejemplo lo tenemos actualmente en la cuenca del Guadalquivir, donde hay embalses que ya no pueden regular las avenidas por el excesivo aporte) ya no pueden controlar dichas riadas y si se trasvasa parte del agua de estos embalses a otros que están más vacíos, de la misma forma que se desembalsa, pero evitando inundaciones aguas abajo.




> b) ¿Es que nos olvidamos que las riadas tienen una función ecológica importante? Renuevan los suelos, llevan sedimentos hasta los deltas, etc. etc. Si causan daños humanos es porque ciertos energúmenos han permitido edificar incluso dentro de los cauces de los ríos.


Aquí te equivocas de parte a parte. Desde el punto y hora que en un río con alto transporte de sedimentos construyes una presa destruyes el aporte de dichos sedimentos aguas abajo. Un ejemplo muy claro lo tienes en el Delta del Ebro, claramente en recesión por la falta de aporte de sedimentos. Y no, las riadas no renuevan los suelos, al contrario: Los destruye. La única forma de renovar un suelo mediante la lluvia es que éste esté bien asentado y fijado, con lo que el agua de lluvia lo que hace el lavarlo. Si la riada arrastra todo el suelo lo que queda es la roca, donde no crecen ni las cucarachas.

Tienes razón en lo de los energúmenos, pero recuerda que si tú tienes una casa a la orilla de un río, fuera del cauce natural, por una riada puede inundarse, ya que el río se desborda.




> Creo que a veces nos olvidamos que ninguna de las principales cuencas hidrográficas tiene problemas para abastecimiento urbano... que los supuestos "déficits hídricos" son única y exclusivamente para riego o -aún peor- para usos recreativos.
> 
> ¿Valen un puñado de tomates de invernadero la millonada que cuesta hacer un trasvase como el del Ebro? A cualquier agricultor le exiges pagar lo que cuesta trasvasar un m3 de agua de un punto a otro y te enviará a hacer puñetas.


Puede ser cierto que no haya déficit para abastecimiento urbano, pero el déficit para riego es tanto o más importante que el urbano. ¿Prefieres que todos los agricultores de españa tengan que dejar sus campos ya que no los pueden regar, o que puedan seguir produciendo cultivos de calidad? Recuerda que un campo abandonado es suelo que una riada llevará a tu casa del borde del río.

A tu pregunta te respondo que sí. Los tomates (que no son un puñado) valen el dinero de un trasvase, y esto es así porque prefiero comprar tomates y pimientos y arroz y ... españoles antes que marroquíes o chinos o ...

Por otro lado me gustaría que explicaras lo de los usos recreativos, ya que, como se ha dicho varias veces en este foro, los campos de golf (en los que creo que piensas) deben ser regados con agua depurada, por ley.




> Claro que al agricultor se le engaña (también con las desalinizadoras) haciendo promedios y malabarismos políticos, en vez de cobrar el agua a su coste marginal (alucinariais lo elevado que llega a ser, por culpa de la mala gestión y las obras innecesarias).


El agua desalinizada, aparte de ser de muy alta calidad, es altamente económica, quizás es más rentable que la trasvasada, pero tiene un problema ecológico importante: la salmuera. Y este problema es lo que la hace tan cara (la empresas tienen que pagar un canon por contaminación, y el de las desaladoras es alto)




> El gran problema es que hasta muy recientemente las confederaciones hidrográficas han estado capitaneadas por una casta privilegiada de altos funcionarios, casi todos ellos ingenieros de canales con obvios intereses corporativos en las grandes megaobras.
> 
> Llama muchísimo la atención la escasez de ambientólogos y economistas en las confederaciones hidrográficas. Y así nos va.
> 
> 
> PD: Resido en la cuenca del Segura. La que se supone es la gran deficitaria, la que necesita trasvases urgentemente. Y lo que sucede aquí no tiene otro nombre sino el de MAFIA. Durante el proceso de planificación hidrológica no hacen más que tapar agujeros con trampas estadísticas chapuceras, para intentar quedar bien con todo el mundo... y sobre todo no cambiar el status quo de los grandes barones del agua (SCRATS). Y siempre en perjuicio del pequeño agricultor.


En esto te doy la razón. Las Conferencias hidrográficas no han sabido gestionar sus recursos, bien por que no les interesa políticamente (guerra del agua) o económicamente (un trasvase por aquí le expropia el terreno al hijo del sobrino de la cuñada del presidente de no se qué empresa-municipio-comunidad importante).

Un saludo

----------


## Xuquer

Luján, tardas en aparecer pero cuando lo haces...jodeeeeeeeeeee*  :Big Grin:

----------


## Luján

es que estoy de vacaciones... y no estoy en el ordenador todo lo que quisiera :Big Grin:

----------


## Salut

Aupa Lujan, no esperaba una respuesta tan rápida  :Big Grin: 





> Es cierto que la forma de controlar las riadas es con embalses grandes, pero si estos embalses están al 100% (un ejemplo lo tenemos actualmente en la cuenca del Guadalquivir, donde hay embalses que ya no pueden regular las avenidas por el excesivo aporte) ya no pueden controlar dichas riadas y si se trasvasa parte del agua de estos embalses a otros que están más vacíos, de la misma forma que se desembalsa, pero evitando inundaciones aguas abajo.


En primer lugar, se puede mitigar muy mucho la riada desembalsando a tiempo. Por algo están implantando sistemas automáticos de alerta en todas las cuencas hidrográficas... de forma que en la mayoría de los casos se pueda prever una riada con muchas horas de antelación.

De todas formas, el quid de la cuestión es que es una auténtica barbaridad pretender trasvasar la crecida de cualquier río. ¿Es que hemos de llenar la geografía española de obras como el nuevo cauce del Turia? 

El trasvase Tajo-Segura puede transportar como máximo 35 m3/s -y mira que costó construirlo-. Una crecida fuerte se va al orden de miles de m3/s.





> Desde el punto y hora que en un río con alto transporte de sedimentos construyes una presa destruyes el aporte de dichos sedimentos aguas abajo. Un ejemplo muy claro lo tienes en el Delta del Ebro, claramente en recesión por la falta de aporte de sedimentos.


¿De dónde sacas que apoye la construcción de embalses? Precisamente lo que he indicado es que no hay que construir esas grandes presas que permitirían hacer trasvases, por su elevadísimo coste social y ambiental.

He indicado que las crecidas tienen una función ambiental (renovación de suelos) que normalmente la gente ignora cuando se echa las manos a la cabeza "por la cantidad de agua que se pierde en el mar".





> Y no, las riadas no renuevan los suelos, al contrario: Los destruye. La única forma de renovar un suelo mediante la lluvia es que éste esté bien asentado y fijado, con lo que el agua de lluvia lo que hace el lavarlo. Si la riada arrastra todo el suelo lo que queda es la roca, donde no crecen ni las cucarachas.


En las llanuras aluviales (donde son más frecuentes los desbordamientos) la velocidad del agua es suficientemente baja para que no arrase con el suelo, y de hecho aporte nuevos sedimentos.

Un ejemplo magnífico ejemplo de lo que supone para los agricultores de las llanuras aluviales la construcción de mega-embalses lo tienes en la Presa de Assuan.

Otra cosa distinta son determinados desbordamientos de cabecera, como siempre por haber roturado tierras que jamás deberían haber perdido la cubierta vegetal. Ejemplos de lo que no hay que hacer: el olivar andaluz y los viñedos en la cabecera del Júcar.





> Tienes razón en lo de los energúmenos, pero recuerda que si tú tienes una casa a la orilla de un río, fuera del cauce natural, por una riada puede inundarse, ya que el río se desborda.


Para eso están los mapas de inundabilidad. Todas las confederaciones hidrográficas tienen esa información, que es preceptivo incorporar a los Planes de Ordenación Urbana.

El problema es que demasiada gente se ha llenado los bolsillos a costa de pisitófilos desinformados, que ignoran el estatus legal de su vivienda y que a la primera riada se puede ir al peo.





> ¿Prefieres que todos los agricultores de españa tengan que dejar sus campos ya que no los pueden regar, o que puedan seguir produciendo cultivos de calidad?


El éxodo del medio rural es fruto en primer lugar de la mecanización. Y el abandono de tierras tiene más que ver con la cercanía o lejanía de los mercados que con la disponibilidad de agua. 

Eso sin contar que a los jóvenes de hoy les importa muy poco el campo, y abandonan terrenos perfectamente viables económicamente por el simple hecho de que prefieren vivir en la ciudad.

Lo que han propiciado los trasvases son unos pocos cultivos de latifundistas que tiran de temporeros inmigrantes un mesecito o dos al año. ¿Me puedes explicar qué valor social tiene esto?





> Recuerda que un campo abandonado es suelo que una riada llevará a tu casa del borde del río.


Los campos abandonados suelen ser mucho menos susceptibles a las riadas, porque no pasa un tractor a labrar cada 2 x 3.

También existe una cosa que se llama "programa de reforestación de tierras agrícolas", subvencionado por la PAC, precisamente con el fin de mejorar más aún la protección del suelo.




> A tu pregunta te respondo que sí. Los tomates (que no son un puñado) valen el dinero de un trasvase, y esto es así porque prefiero comprar tomates y pimientos y arroz y... españoles antes que marroquíes o chinos o...


Pues a mi si esos mismos tomates o pimientos se hacen a costa de trasvases tan dañinos como los que planteas, los prefiero mil veces marroquíes o chinos (siempre que no se hagan también con trasvases).

De todas formas, la estima que se tenga por "lo patrio" la determina el mercado (todos los consumidores, no sólo uno). Y no hay color: prefieren lo barato traido de fuera a lo caro producido aquí con agua demasiado cara.





> Por otro lado me gustaría que explicaras lo de los usos recreativos, ya que, como se ha dicho varias veces en este foro, los campos de golf (en los que creo que piensas) deben ser regados con agua depurada, por ley.


Ese es el viejo engaño de las Confederaciones Hidrográficas.

La Ley de Aguas establece prioridad absoluta de aguas para uso urbano, luego ambiental, y después agrícola. El uso recreativo está de los últimos en nivel de prioridad.

Las aguas residuales depuradas se pueden usar perfectamente para caudales ambientales y para usos agrícolas. ¿Cómo es que acaba en los campos de golf, en cuencas deficitarias como la del Segura? Se trata de una violación flagrante de la Ley. Una de tantas.

----------


## Xuquer

> Pues a mi si esos mismos tomates o pimientos se hacen a costa de trasvases tan dañinos como los que planteas, los prefiero mil veces marroquíes o chinos (siempre que no se hagan también con trasvases).



Hola Salut, verás, en esto si que no estoy de acuerdo contigo.
En primer lugar yo no veo tan destructivo y dañino los transvases ni los embalses...en general., y sobre todo yo prefiero pimientos Murcianos, Naranjas y arroz Valencianos, aceite Andaluz... que lo que nos traen de fuera, maxime que en la mayoria de los casos, nuestros productos (salvo honrosas escepciones) son de muchisima mejor calidad que los foraneos, y si no lo fueran, yo en eso hago "patria".
Ojalá fuesemos en eso mas "patriotas" , otro pelo nos luciría  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Salut

^^ Lo de la calidad es más que discutible para la mayor parte de la producción... 

Con todo, yo procuro consumir lo producido en mi terruño, por supuesto con agua de lluvia y una pequeña parte de lo que mana de la fuente. Luego intento consumir lo producido en mi comarca...

...pero puestos a consumir cosas transportadas por medio mundo, sinceramente, me importa un bledo la nacionalidad. Al fin y al cabo, los paises no son más que líneas trazadas arbitrariamente en los mapas  :Smile: 


PD: Y lo de "tan dañinos" va sobre todo por pretender trasvasar miles de m3 por segundo, jejeje... en general, acepto que cumpliendo una serie de requisitos ambientales y económicos, poco importa gastar el agua en cultivos 10 o 20 km más allá, si es más adecuado y rentable...

Pero interconectar toda la peninsula, no es más que un pajote mental de ciertos políticos... y un sueño húmedo de OHLs y similares. Muy similar a la de llevar AVEs a todas las capitales de provincia, aunque sean Soria o Cuenca.

----------


## No Registrado

No entiendo el porque no se pueden comunicar las cuencas de la peninsula y si tirar el dinero del pais en discursiones sin sentido como la memoria historica, las autonomias y sus legislaciones o otras tantas cosas que vemos todos los días. 

Y por favor no me digas que no es lógico llevar el ave a provincias como cuenca y soría. 
Si quieres las borramos del mapa o mejor ayudamos su desarrollo mejorando sus comunicaciones y no las dejamos incomunicadas con carreteras nacionales sin arraglar desde años. 
O con promesas de autovias que nunca se terminan o nunca se inician, seguro que eso es mejor para todos.

----------


## Salut

^^ A esta mentalidad del "café para todos" es a la que me refiero.

Cada tecnología tiene un segmento natural al que destinarse. Los AVEs sirven para comunicar grandes ciudades, y el corredor natural entre Madrid y Levante pasa por Albacete. ¿Qué sentido tiene construir DOS lineas de AVE para conectar Madrid con el Levante? [ver el desaguisado de Cuenca o Soria]

Para mejorar la comunicación de Cuenca, lo que hay que hacer es aumentar frecuencias de trenes regionales, porque ESE es el principal limitante que existe a la hora de viajar a Cuenca. Un trenazo para señoritos no ayuda en nada.

Al final, vamos a construir 4 o 5 autopistas vacías a perpetuidad, pero luego una red de carreteras secundarias en pésimo estado de conservación, ¿no?



Por otro lado, decir que las regiones que ahora demandan agua necesitan ser subvencionadas, las pobrecitas....... en fin, que sí, que Murcia, Valencia y Almería son el tercer mundo  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): .

----------


## No Registrado

> Para mi es una utopía    aunque sea bonita de soñar pero utopía al fin y al cabo.
> Tendrían que confluir bastantes factores en mi opinión.
> 1º) viabilidad económica y técnica, muy elevado coste.
> 2º) voluntad politica desde las cuencas excedentarias.
> 3º)Que los politicos dejaran de engañar al ciudadano y dejasen hablar a técnicos


.

Yo, no lo veo tanta utopía, ya que se ve que queda en serio el 1º factor (aunque los políticos tengan más poder, claro), y éste  depende también de los políticos la viabilidad económica y la técnica y el muy elvado coste, son la mitad políticos o sujetos a consideraciones "manufacturadas" por los mismos que "inflan o desinflan" como un fuelle.

Más utopía fue el Trasvase del Tajo, y ahí está. ¡Con lo que se gastó oficial y extraoficialmente! Dicen que por construir, por puro robo, por tener empleados a los constructores y  a los obreros...  ¡Y ahora vienen que no sirve, que se desperdicia más agua que el aprovechado (eso pasa, y más, en el proceso del petróleo como globalidad...), que se va abandonar, tanto acueducto, túnel, desmontes, taludes, y no sequé más obras inútiles de principio y nunca usadas!  Sólo hablo como curioso que ha leído la prensa en los últimos 40 años.

----------


## Salut

He abierto un hilo llamado criterios generales para trasvases. Si nos ponemos de acuerdo en los criterios, creo que habremos avanzado muy mucho  :Smile:

----------


## San Ateo

Quería hacer un pequeño comentario a lo del AVE por Cuenca

Me parece perfecto que cada cual defienda su tierra, pero cuando los únicos argumentos son egoistas y basados en decir la verdad a medias, algo de razón deben tener los que opinan distinto.

La vía de Madrid a Valencia se construyó e inauguró por Cuenca a finales del siglo XIX. Posiblemente no sea un 'corredor natural' como el que se defiende por el foro, pero es que me parece que tampoco es un corredor natural la conexión de Albacete con Valencia. En ambos casos, son vias de tren con muchas dificultades orográficas (si, posiblemente algo mayores las de la conexión por Cuenca), aunque también hay que dejar claro que aumentar la distancia tiene su coste.

Efectivamente, Cuenca (igual que Soria a la que tengo mucho cariño) son ciudades pequeñas. Bien haría Albacete en recordar cuando era una ciudad poco mayor que ambas, sin mucho que ofrecer por el tradicional desdén con que era tratada por sus convecinos murcianos cuando formaban la Región de Murcia en tiempos no muy lejanos. Precisamente ese desdén fue el que influyó más en que, al instaurarse el estado de las autonomías, Albacete dejara a Murcia sola y decidiera incluirse en Castilla-La Mancha junto con los castellanos nuevos de toda la vida.

A Albacete no le ha ido mal. Apoyada en el presidente Bono (para los que no lo sepan, es de Albacete), ha ido recogiendo gran parte de las iniciativas e inversiones que se han desarrollado en Castilla-La Mancha en los últimos 20 años. No era la ciudad más grande (ni lo es ahora, pese a su crecimiento), ni era la capital (que es Toledo), ni estaba estratégicamente situada en el centro (en promedio, es la más alejada de todas las demás), pero había que potenciarla para no enojar al gran visir castellano-manchego.

Y así, el centro universitario de Castilla-La Mancha ha sido Albacete, las grandes mejoras en comunicaciones (autovías, mejora en los ferrocarriles, por cierto en el plano del AVE que comentas, Albacete ya tiene Alta Velocidad) y otras muchas cosas que se podrían decir. Así Albacete ha crecido y ya es la segunda ciudad de Castilla-La Mancha (y no lo era).

Ahora, les molesta que vaya a haber AVE directo a Valencia que no para en Albacete. La realidad es que el AVE comunica grandes centros de población, en ese caso Madrid y Valencia. A la mayoría de los viajeros del AVE no les interesa Albacete, y tampoco Cuenca por cierto. Lo único que quieren es llegar antes. Y por Cuenca se ahorra tiempo. Lo siento, Albacete no es una gran ciudad.

Así que, por favor, dejemos este foro del agua ajeno a las ansias de acaparar inversiones de Albacete, dejemos al foro ajeno al comportamiento desleal de la provincia que fue acogida como igual por Toledo, Guadalajara, Ciudad Real y Cuenca y que ahora intenta acaparar inversiones y tratar a los demás del mismo modo que era tratada ella por Murcia.

Por muchas ansias de grandeza que tengan, no serán nunca una capital relevante.

----------


## Salut

^^ No conviertas en territorial un problema que no lo es. Yo vivo en la sierra, y probablemente tenga más relación con Jaén que con Albacete. El AVE no lo pienso coger en la vida, porque me apaño muy bien con autobuses y regionales (que desgraciadamente están siendo desplazados por AVEs).

¿De verdad que te parece razonable que existan DOS líneas entre Madrid y Levante? A mi realmente me bufa la gamba que se haga por Cuenca o por Albacete, pero hacerlo por los dos sitios es malgastar el dinero del ciudadano. Y desde luego que es muchísimo más fácil salvar el puerto de Almansa que agujerear medio sistema ibérico.

Todo lo demás de lo que hablas son peleitas políticas absurdas. Si el Gobierno Autonómico tiene una deuda historica con Cuenca me parece fenomenal que la pague (que por cierto, también la tiene con la sierra).  ¡¡¡¡PERO QUE LO HAGA GESTIONANDO BIEN EL DINERO, POR FAVOR!!!!

En serio, hay cosas que se llaman "estudios de movilidad". Hay cosas que se llaman "trenes regionales"...

Nos han lavado el cerebro haciendonos creer que quien no tiene un AVE es un ciudadano de segunda categoría, y así nos cuelan inversiones absurdas. ¡¡Cuando sería muchísimo más lógico destinar todos esos millones a favorecer el desarrollo endógeno de Cuenca, y a mejorar sus otras infraestructuras!!



PD: Y hay que ver la mala baba que te gastas con las estúpidas peleitas regionales. Parece que sólo busques provocar a algun albaceteño, insultando a esta ciudad "porque tu lo vales". En fin, mentalidades provincianas.

----------


## San Ateo

Estoy de acuerdo contigo en todo lo que dices de gestionar bien el dinero público, vertebrar el territorio mediante comunicaciones menos grandiosas y faraónicas y todo lo demás. Supongo que nadie con unos mínimos conocimientos podría estar en contra de eso.

Pero no soy yo el que ha empezado a criticar el trazado elegido para el AVE a Levante. Frente a la lógica petición de Cuenca de que el AVE a Valencia pase por Cuenca (traza una línea recta en el Google Earth y verás cual es el caomino más directo), asumiendo que Albacete pidiera que el trayecto a Alicante pasara por Albacete, puesto era lo  más lógico, la postura de Albacete siempre ha sido la de que la única vía de AVE debía pasar por Albacete. Por Cuenca no debía haber nunca AVE a Valencia. Al margen de cualquier otro condicionante, eso se llama única y exclusivamente egoismo.

Sobre lo de la deuda histórica y las peleitas regionales, yo no les presto la más mínima atención y de hecho creo que la mayoría de los conquenses hacen lo mismo. Pero eso no quita que las críticas de otros, cuando, además de en otros temas, se basan en atender unicamente a sus intereses, sienten mal y provoquen la respuesta.

Finalmente, gracias por llamarme provinciano; es un halago. Me gustaría serlo mucho más, dedicar más tiempo a mi tierra y poder conocerla mucho mejor. Lamentablemente, mi trabajo me obliga a estar continuamente viajando por España y el extranjero; dando conferencias en Reino Unido, Alemania, Estados Unidos o Italia, analizando negocios en Polonia, Francia o Latinoamérica y sufriendo para hacerme entender con la tradicional dificultad para los idiomas que tenemos los españoles. He tenido que sacrificar alguna cosa y una de ellas es la cercanía a mi tierra. Pese a ello, nunca renunciaré a la defensa de lo que considero mínimo para ella.

----------


## Salut

^^ Es que ni Cuenca ni Albacete deberían haber tenido la más mínima palabra sobre el trazado a elegir, fuera de condicionantes puramente ambientales. Una obra como el AVE no está destinada a ellos, y la parada que por cuestiones técnicas caiga en uno u otro lugar, deberá absorber el escaso tráfico que generaría TODA nuestra región (AB+CU).

Eso por no entrar directamente en lo muy "necesario" que puede ser una linea de alta velocidad entre Madrid y Valencia, existiendo los Alaris que hacen el trayecto en muy poco tiempo.

En fin, que todo esto venía de un mero ejemplo de obras faraónicas absurdas, orquestadas por intereses políticos y corporativos. Exactamente igual que la idea de interconectar todas las cuencas de España, sin ni siquiera pararse a analizar condicionantes ambientales y económicos.

----------


## San Ateo

Estoy de acuerdo.

Poner a competir a dos provincias 'hermanas' no va a generar más que malos rollos. Es lo que hacen los políticos mejor; generar disputas donde no las había.

Por otra parte, lo de las obras parece la panacea para todas las crisis pero creo que seguir financiando los beneficios de las constructoras desde un Estado que tiene muchos frentes que atender es estúpido.

Voy a poner otro ejemplo que si que tiene que ver con mi provincia. La autovía de Tarancón a Cuenca es un gasto creo que innecesario. El tráfico es muy reducido (llevo toda la vida recorriendo la carretera y no hay mucho coche que digamos). Pero el proyecto de autovía de Cuenca a Teruel, eso si que es algo superfluo. He recorrido la carretera muchas veces y dificilmente te cruzas a coches o camiones, los pueblos son pequeños y el interes de los turolenses en ir a Cuenca o de los conquenses en ir a Teruel es mínimo. La carretera es mejorable pero no creo que necesite dos carriles por sentido en ningún caso. Espero que el sentido común que ha arrojado la Declaración de Impacto Ambiental negativa, se mantenga en el tiempo.

Obviamente, querer conectar todas las cuencas hidráuulicas es, y no puedo sino estar de acuerdo contigo, otro sinsentido caro y despilfarrador para que en España no se haga el cambio de modelo productiivo (odio usar este término que los políticos han devaluado tanto) y las constructoras sigan teniendo beneficios injustificados.

----------


## No Registrado

estaria bien una estadistica en la que se reflejara segun el aumento semanal de los embalses .¿cuantas sermanas serian necesarias a ese mismo nivel para llenarse los embalses.?

ejemplo embalse de buendia : en la semana del 19/01/2009 con un aumento del 1.65 %  y estando actualmente al 18.18 % de su capacidad serian necesarias  49 Semanas para llenarse con un crecimiento constante (UTOPIA).

ejemplo embalse de entrepeñas: en la semana del 19/01/2009 con un aumento del 4.07% y estando actualmente al 32.93% de su capacidad serian necesarias 16 semanas para llenarse con un crecimiento constante (UTOPIA).

----------


## Salut

Menos la antigua Confederación Norte, todas las cuencas españolas son áridas (ETP > P: tiende a evaporarse más de la que llueve). Así que es una utopía total pretender solucionar las cosas a base de trasvases: la mal llamada "España húmeda" no existe.

----------


## No Registrado

> Hola, acabo de registrarme, y ésta es mi primera respuesta al foro. Así que antes de nada un saludo a todos.
> Me ha llamado la atención la propuesta de nivelar los embalses y quizá más aún calificarla de utopía. También me ha parecido entender que la complejidad de la obra no es un obstáculo y que es solo el rifirrafe político lo que impide que se comuniquen las cuencas. 
> En mi opinión la magnitud de la obra no es desdeñable y creo que se está subestimando, el Tajo-Segura consumió 13 años. Y por otra parte, y me vais a permitir que sea provocador, se sobreestima la necesidad de agua en determinadas zonas donde lo que se consigue en muchas ocasiones es una abundante cosecha de productos que no saben a nada en vez de producciones más modestas y acordes con el entorno.
> En mi opinión la utopía consiste en no necesitar esos trasvases, en que las economías de las regiones estén adaptadas en la medida de lo posible a los recursos locales.
> Comentábais algo sobre la corrupción política. Creo que efectivamente vivimos una de las épocas más insultantes y con menor sentido del bien común. Por ello mismo los trasvases y cualquier otro artificio similar que cree dependencias entre diferentes administraciones desemboca inevitablemente en arma para el chantaje político y deja en segundo plano la utilidad de la obra.
> En resumen, no estoy en absoluto de acuerdo en el concepto general que se barajaba sobre conectar las cuencas ni creo que ello signifique progreso. Sí apoyaría obras locales de mejora de la eficiencia, incluyendo trasvases modestos donde mande el sentido común y siempre que el objetivo no sea facilitar el consumo abusivo y facilón del agua. 
> 
> Saludos 
> Aticus


Estoy muy de acuerdo contigo y solo añadir que no hemos de dar la culpa de la falta de agua a las Industrias, Campos de Golf,..., quizás producen mas bienestar a la región que las ensaladas (Excesivamente regadas). He leido algún comentario que decia: regar los Campos de Golf de Murcia era tirar el agua, pero cuidado en Murcia deben haber en activo menos de 10 campos y eso es muy poco teniedo en cuenta que 1 Ha de un campo de golf gasta muchisimo menos agua que 1 Ha de huerta. Con todo esto estoy absolutamente en contra de la politica aplicada del LADRILLO.
En resumen, si les mandamos exceso de  agua a Murcia, acabarán acomodandose y no harán nada para apañarselas, los politicos no dan más de si. Solo creo en los trasvases en casos de extrema necesidad.

----------


## No Registrado

> Quería hacer un pequeño comentario a lo del AVE por Cuenca....
> 
> No era la ciudad más grande (ni lo es ahora, pese a su crecimiento)
> 
> Así Albacete ha crecido y ya es la segunda ciudad de Castilla-La Mancha (y no lo era).


¿Cual es la Ciudad más grande de Castilla La Mancha?

----------


## santy

Perdona "San Ateo" como verás en mis datos soy de Albacete, y creo que antes de hablar, deberías informarte de cual ha sido de siempre la mayor capital de toda Castilla - La Mancha , y otra cosa estos foros son para hablar de agua y embalses, no de política, pero ya que lo citas, me parece que los madrileños para bajar a levante por carretera no pasaban por Cuenca, sino por Albacete. 
Un saludo a todo el mundo. Siento hacer estos comentarios, pero me da mucha rabia que alguien trata así a mi Ciudad.

----------


## San Ateo

> Perdona "San Ateo" como verás en mis datos soy de Albacete, y creo que antes de hablar, deberías informarte de cual ha sido de siempre la mayor capital de toda Castilla - La Mancha , y otra cosa estos foros son para hablar de agua y embalses, no de política, pero ya que lo citas, me parece que los madrileños para bajar a levante por carretera no pasaban por Cuenca, sino por Albacete. 
> Un saludo a todo el mundo. Siento hacer estos comentarios, pero me da mucha rabia que alguien trata así a mi Ciudad.



Perdonáme tú a mi por usar datos inexactos (o falsos, para ser más claros). Reconozco que estaba equivocado (mal informado) y Albacete sí es la mayor ciudad de Castilla-La Mancha y lo ha sido desde su creación


También estoy (parcialmente) de acuerdo en que muchos madrileños usaban la carretera de Albacete para ir a Levante, si por Levante consideras Alicante. Para llegar desde Madrid a casi toda la provincia de Valencia y a la de Castellón siempre se ha ido por la provincia de Cuenca (no por Cuenca capital porque nunca por ahí ha pasado la carretera directa).


Mi comentario se basaba en los peregrinos argumentos que han utilizado muchos albaceteños para intentar acercar el AVE a su ciudad cuando es una infraestructura nueva que comunica Madrid y Valencia (yo no he hablado de Levante, de la playa, ni de Alicante). Lo lógico es usar el camino más corto y rápido. Al menos eso creo yo. Y ese pasa bien cerca de Cuenca capital. Sin embargo muchos Albaceteños defendieron una postura según la cual el AVE tenía que hacer un desvío para tener parada en Albacete obligatoriamente. Cuando ya vieron que esa postura era indefendible, algunos defendieron que en todo caso, nunca debía pasar por Cuenca.


Yo he vivido esos ataques y, si haces un poco de memoria, recordarás que fue tal y como lo comento. En mi opinión, esta postura (sobre todo la última) no refleja más que egoismo y desprecio hacia los demás.


Soy conquense y también me sienta mal que se trate mal a mi tierra. Y creo que los albaceteños nos han tratado mal en los últimos años

----------


## santy

Estoy de acuerdo contigo, yo personalmente creo que el tema AVE es meramente político, y yo no soy partidario de su paso por Albacete, ya que el volumen de viajeros no lo compensa, a no ser que como van a hacer, nos quiten el resto de trenes, y por narices haya que utilizarlo, si esa es la ventaja del AVE, por mí para quien lo quiera.
El maltrato y los piques han sido mutuos desde hace mucho tiempo, yo no los comparto, ya que conozco a mucha gente de Cuenca, y me gusta tanto como Albacete, os considero como paisanos de Región, y ademas compartimos una de las cosas que más me gustan que es el río Jucar y su afluente el Cabriel.
Un abrazo y cuando quieras nos juntamos a charlar un buen rato.

----------


## San Ateo

Gracias por tus palabras.

Voy poco por Cuenca por trabajo (y porque mi familia no es Castellano-Manchega) pero si alguna vez me acerco por Albacete, te lo haré saber.

Me adhiero a tu abrazo

----------

